# Does having a sweep hurt?? How is it done?



## josephine3

Ok so im not overdue yet lol but already worrying! And wondering whether to have one if i get offered it.. What does it feel like? Does it hurt? And sorry about this question but do they have to put their like whole hand in there to reach?! I worry about this when thinkin about cervical checks during birth.... 
:blush:


----------



## nov_mum

I found them to be really uncomfortable but I had them when I was not ready as I was induced and they were trying to start things off. At 35 weeks my cervix was hard, closed and faced away from the front so it was incredibly uncomfortable and I would say very painful but this was more than just a sweep, it was pulling the cervix around and trying to poke the bloody thing open! Sweeps are not comfortable but the point of them is to irritate the linings that sit between your cervix and the baby so I guess it will never be pleasant. I think having them for a purpose is useful. Having them early on, unless you are being induced for a medical condition isn't helpful but I would hope no one would perform them unless they were trying to get you moving post dates??


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for the reply.. Ouch sounds painful at 35 weeks..was it for a medical reason i presume? 
Do they have to use all their hand to reach it tho?! Does just 1 finger do the 'sweeping' part?


----------



## nov_mum

I'm not sure to be honest, once they start touching your cervix when it's not ready, they could have used both hands and I would have been too distracted to noticed. There is a lot of pressure. Perhaps if your cervix is turned around and getting ready by itself to a degree it wouldn't require as much pressure and be as invasive. I was induced for preeclampsia. Good luck!


----------



## puppycat

My MW used 2 fingers to reach inside. She checked my cervix and effacement and then warned me she was going to do the sweep. She put 2 fingers inside my cervix (if it's not as dilated they use one or maybe can't do it at all) then she swept right around the baby's head with those fingers, she did it twice.

It didn't hurt, just felt like a lot of pressure and was uncomfortable. 

At no point did her whole hand go in there :)


----------



## RAL3

I had one today at 39w5, purely to see if it will help me go naturally as if I don't by due date doc is setting a c section date. First time I've had a sweep. Only 2 fingers inserted, whilst it was mildly uncomfortable for me I didn't find that it hurt, but then she said I'm 3cm dilated and 40%effaced so maybe it's because things are progressing (I have been contracting on/off). I imagine if things are early on then it may be more uncomfortable but you don't know until you get there so try your best to relax maybe with some slow deep breaths to take your mind off things during the process :flower:


----------



## Lulu1982

Mine was uncomfortable but didn't really hurt, felt the same as when they check you during labour. Bit like a smear whereas it will be worse if you're tense. It's just one of those things, labour and delivery are uncomfortable too but you won't care a bit once baby arrives!x


----------



## gracy47

I felt the same way that.. it is uncomfortable but didn't hurt me..


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

How much that goes 'up there' really depends on how high up your cervix is, I wouldassume, Ibelieve it's only two fingers though - I didn't look!!! 

I had two wth my daughter as she was 11 days overdue, and for me they were really painful and uncomfortable, BUT I still went ahead and had the procedure twice as I would rather go through that than be induced. (The second time worked - I went into labour a day and a half later - it can take up to 48 hours to work)


----------



## josephine3

Btw Lor what lovely birth stories! I hope mine goes so well!


----------



## Ktothema

I had 2 sweeps, the first really bloody killed and the second was just uncomfy. The reason for the pain on the first one was the woman who did it had tiny hands!!! I felt like she was punching me in on the outside to get up there. The second sweep's performer had much more normal sized hands.


----------

